# ενανθρώπηση ή ενανθρώπιση;



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Αν δεν το ξέρατε, σας το λέω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε σχέση με την ορθογραφία της *ενανθρώπησης / ενανθρώπισης*, που ίσως θυμίζει τη διαφορά _καταχώρησης / καταχώρισης_, αλλά καλύτερα να αποφύγουμε αυτή τη σύγκριση. Η *ενανθρώπηση* είναι λέξη θρησκευτική και αναφέρεται στην ενσάρκωση του Υιού του Θεού. Γράφεται με –_η_– (–_ηση_) επειδή προέρχεται από ρήμα *ενανθρωπώ*, αμετάβατο της ενεργητικής φωνής, που σημαίνει «ενσαρκώνομαι σε άνθρωπο». Το ξέρουμε όλοι από το Σύμβολο της Πίστεως: «Πιστεύω εις ένα Θεόν… Τον δι’ ημάς τους ανθρώπους και δια την ημετέραν σωτηρίαν κατελθόντα εκ των ουρανών και σαρκωθέντα εκ Πνεύματος αγίου και Μαρίας της Παρθένου και *ενανθρωπήσαντα*».

Που σημαίνει ότι σε θεολογικά κείμενα θα βρείτε πολλά _ενανθρώπησε_:
ο Κύριος ήλθε στον κόσμο και ενανθρώπησε για να μας ανοίξει το δρόμο προς το Θείο ύψος.

Στο λήμμα *ενανθρώπηση* το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι το ορθό είναι με –*η*– και ότι η γραφή *ενανθρώπιση* και το ρήμα *ενανθρωπίζομαι* είναι εσφαλμένα. 

Όμως ο πολύς ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί να επαναλαμβάνει ένα περίεργο ενεργητικό _ενανθρωπεί_ τη στιγμή που το _ενανθρωπίζεται_ εκφράζει τόσο πιο φυσιολογικά το μεσοπαθητικό: *ενανθρωπίζεται, ενανθρωπίστηκε, να ενανθρωπιστεί*. Άλλωστε μεσοπαθητικά είναι και τα ρήματα της παρέας του: _ενσαρκώθηκε, θεώθηκε_.

Μεσοπαθητικό το λένε σχολικά βιβλία:
ο Θεός ενανθρωπίζεται για να θεωθεί ο άνθρωπος.
Έτσι το έγραψε και ο μακαριστός Χριστόδουλος.
ο Κύριος ημών Ιησούς Χριστός ενανθρωπίστηκε ως ένας τυπικός και παραδοσιακός Εβραίος

Είναι λογικό και διαδεδομένο, άρα έχει έρθει για να μείνει, ενώ το ελληνιστικό θα παραμείνει λόγιο. Και είναι φυσιολογικό όποιος λέει *ενανθρωπίζεται*, να θέλει να γράψει *ενανθρώπιση*. Είναι και σωστό;

Είπαμε ότι το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι είναι εσφαλμένη η _ενανθρώπιση_, αλλά έχει ήδη βγάλει λάθος το _ενανθρωπίζομαι_. Έλα όμως που το ΛΚΝ δίνει μια μάλλον αντιφατική λύση!

*ενανθρωπίζομαι* : (θεολ.) αποκτώ σωματική, ανθρώπινη υπόσταση· ενσαρκώνομαι.
*ενανθρώπηση* η : (θεολ.) η ενσάρκωση του Yιού και Λόγου του Θεού και η παραμονή του μεταξύ των ανθρώπων: _Στο μυστήριο της θείας ενανθρώπησης θεμελιώνεται όλη η διδασκαλία και η πίστη της χριστιανικής θρησκείας_.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ενανθρωπ%&sin=all

Στο μυαλό έρχεται το φαινόμενη του ζεύγους _εξασθένηση / εξασθένιση_: αν είμαστε αυστηροί όπως το ΛΝΕΓ, το _εξασθενίζω_ είναι μεταβατικό (=μειώνω τη δύναμη κάποιου) και το _εξασθενώ_ αμετάβατο (=χάνω δυνάμεις). Επομένως, _εξασθένηση_ είναι η κατάπτωση των δικών μας δυνάμεων και _εξασθένιση_ είναι η μείωση των δυνάμεων του αντιπάλου. Δεν ξέρω αν εσείς τηρείτε αυτή τη διαφορά, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει και την εφαρμόζω.

Με την ίδια λογική, το _ενανθρωπίζομαι_ μπορεί να είναι μέσο, μπορεί και παθητικό (δηλ. κάποιος άλλος ενανθρώπισε τον Ιησού). Η _ενανθρώπηση_ είναι ιστορικά σωστή, είναι και θεολογικά σωστή; Ή μήπως η _ενανθρώπιση_ είναι θεολογικά απαράδεκτη; (Θα περάσει κανένας θεολόγος και θα με κάνει με τα κρεμμυδάκια, με αυτά που κάθομαι και συζητάω...)

Μια λύση θα ήταν, αντί να κάνουμε σύγκριση με το ζευγάρι της _εξασθένησης – εξασθένισης_, να δούμε το ζευγάρι _άνθηση – άνθιση_. Εκεί είχαμε αρχαίο _ανθώ_ (αμετάβατο) και ουσιαστικό _άνθηση_, ήρθε αργότερα το _ανθίζω_ (αμετάβατο κι αυτό) και από το _ανθίζω_ η _άνθιση_. Δεκτές είναι σήμερα και οι δύο ορθογραφίες.

Να πούμε το ίδιο και για την _ενανθρώπηση – ενανθρώπιση_; Ή θα δημιουργήσουμε θεολογικό ζήτημα;

Στις ρομανικές γλώσσες υπάρχει το λατινικό _inhumanatio_, το οποίο όμως δεν πέρασε σε άλλες δυτικές γλώσσες, όπου η _ενανθρώπηση_ γίνεται «ενσάρκωση» (_*incarnation, incarnazione, encarnación*_).
http://books.google.gr/books?id=4u9...Q6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q="inhumanatus est"&f=false


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Όμως ο πολύς ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί να επαναλαμβάνει ένα περίεργο ενεργητικό _ενανθρωπεί_ τη στιγμή που το _ενανθρωπίζεται_ εκφράζει τόσο πιο φυσιολογικά το μεσοπαθητικό: *ενανθρωπίζεται, ενανθρωπίστηκε, να ενανθρωπιστεί*. [...]
> Είναι λογικό και διαδεδομένο, άρα έχει έρθει για να μείνει, ενώ το ελληνιστικό θα παραμείνει λόγιο. Και είναι φυσιολογικό όποιος λέει *ενανθρωπίζεται*, να θέλει να γράψει *ενανθρώπιση*. Είναι και σωστό; [...]


Να εξανθρωπιστούν τα θεολογικά; Ύβρις λογίζεται λογίως το υβρίδιο, hubris for high-breds.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2012)

Στη Μεγάλη Ηθική και Θρησκευτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια υπάρχει το λήμμα Ενανθρώπηση που όμως παραπέμπει αμέσως στην Ενσάρκωση (και ακόμα σωστότερα στη Σάρκωση) διακρίνοντας μεταξύ χριστιανισμού (που δέχεται ότι αυτή συνέβη άπαξ), ισλαμισμού και ιουδαϊσμού (που δεν δέχονται τη Σάρκωση του Θείου) και του βουδισμού κλπ που πρεσβεύει τη Μετενσάρκωση, δηλαδή την εκ νέου ενσάρκωση.

Αν ακολουθήσουμε αυστηρά τη δογματική ουσία, υπάρχει μόνο το αμετάβατο ρήμα ενανθρωπώ και άρα ενανθρώπηση. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει ενανθρωπίζω/ομαι. (και συνεπώς ούτε ενανθρώπιση). Από κει και πέρα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Στη Μεγάλη Ηθική και Θρησκευτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια υπάρχει το λήμμα Ενανθρώπηση που όμως παραπέμπει αμέσως στην Ενσάρκωση (και ακόμα σωστότερα στη Σάρκωση) διακρίνοντας μεταξύ χριστιανισμού (που δέχεται ότι αυτή συνέβη άπαξ), ισλαμισμού και ιουδαϊσμού (που δεν δέχονται τη Σάρκωση του Θείου) και του βουδισμού κλπ που πρεσβεύει τη Μετενσάρκωση, δηλαδή την εκ νέου ενσάρκωση.


Μια και πιάσαμε τα δογματικά, εξήγησέ μου γιατί η Ενσάρκωση είναι «σωστότερα» Σάρκωση, αλλά η Μετενσάρκωση δεν είναι σωστότερα (ούτε καν, για την ακρίβεια) Μετασάρκωση. Δεν έχω ιδέα αν πρόκειται για γλωσσική ή δογματική διαφορά (και ποια είναι αυτή).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια και πιάσαμε τα δογματικά, εξήγησέ μου γιατί η Ενσάρκωση είναι «σωστότερα» Σάρκωση, αλλά η Μετενσάρκωση δεν είναι σωστότερα (ούτε καν, για την ακρίβεια) Μετασάρκωση. Δεν έχω ιδέα αν πρόκειται για γλωσσική ή δογματική διαφορά (και ποια είναι αυτή).



Καταλαβαίνω ότι θα έπρεπε να αντιγράψω το λήμμα, ή μάλλον τα λήμματα,(σάρκωση και ενσάρκωση) έτσι ώστε να μη σου γεννηθούν, ας πούμε, αναίτιες απορίες. Όπως έχουν τα πράγματα, απλώς παρέθεσα από μνήμης ό,τι είχα διαβάσει. Το "σωστότερα" ίσως ήταν δική μου αυθαιρεσία. Όπως βλέπω εκ των υστέρων, στην αρχή του λήμματος Σάρκωσις έχει: _Γενικά. Όρος σημιτικής αποχρώσεως προελθών εκ της ιωαννείου εκφράσεως και ο Λόγος σαρξ εγένετο εν ή η λέξις σαρξ δηλοί απλώς την ανθρωπίνην φύσιν κατά την βιβλικήν συνήθειαν... ο Ιγνάτιος Αντιοχείας λέγει ότι ο Ιησούς Χριστός είναι εν σαρκί γενόμενος Θεός. Ο Ειρηναίος πρώτος χρησιμοποιεί τον όρον σάρκωσις και γράφει αδιαφόρως ότι ο Λόγος έγινε σαρξ και έγινε άνθρωπος. Κατά τον αυτόν τρόπον εκφράζεται και ο Ωριγένης. ΤΟ Σύμβολον Νικαίας-Κωνσταντινουπόλεως καθιεροί την παραδοσιακή ισότητα των δύο όρων σαρκωθείς - ενανθρωπήσας._ Κλπ κλπ. Και φυσικά το μυστήριο της ενσάρκωσης είναι το κεντρικό σημείο του χριστιανισμού.
Αν έχεις λίγη υπομονή, κάποια στιγμή θα σου αντιγράψω όλα τα λήμματα γιατί είναι λίγο μακρινάρια και αυτή τη στιγμή κωλύομαι.  
Ελπίζω να μη δημιούργησα περισσότερες απορίες απ' όσες προσπάθησα να λύσω


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Είμαι εντάξει και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Φρόντισα. Τρεις σελίδες της εγκυκλοπαίδειας για την ενσάρκωση και τη σάρκωση στο συνημμένο αυτής της σελίδας:

http://www.4shared.com/office/D1VpKCH0/Incarnatio.html


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Φρόντισα. Τρεις σελίδες της εγκυκλοπαίδειας για την ενσάρκωση και τη σάρκωση στο συνημμένο αυτής της σελίδας:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/office/D1VpKCH0/Incarnatio.html


Υποθέτω ότι δεν θα ξέρεις πως το 4shared ζητάει πια να είσαι μέλος του για να κατεβάσεις, οπότε δώρο άδωρο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Έχουμε νήμα για το «Υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια»;

https://rapidshare.com/files/1428373634/Incarnatio.pdf


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε νήμα για το «Υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια»;



Όχι, και δυο αναφορές που βρήκα στις πορτοκαλιές, στη μια κάνουν μανιτάρια και στην άλλη στάδια (μιας ταινίας).


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2012)

Με τα τηγανίζω-τηγανητό，κοπανάω-κοπανιστό και τα παρόμοια τι γίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

Costas said:


> Με τα τηγανίζω-τηγανητό，κοπανάω-κοπανιστό και τα παρόμοια τι γίνεται;


Ψήνεται (νέο νήμα). Όπως και για την πορτοκαλιά, μόλις ωριμάσει.


----------

